# Kane....so upset



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Kane died last night.........

We have no clue why!!!!

He started throwing up alittle last night again, so I call the vet! He did not have diahrrea, but it wasn't solid yet either.

The doctor told me that vomiting can be expected sometimes after parvo, for me to bring him in this morning if he continues and they would give him a nausea shot to help him. Said for me to make sure I get some kind of pedialyte down him.

Well he did not make it to morning.

I have been crying all morning. My girls are just beside themselves.
I just do not understand...I thought he was getting better d**n it!

I called his vet this morning. I am waiting on her to call me back. She was busy with a dog that got hit and was critical.

My house is not going to be the same, without Big Boy!!
I was told that he was going to recover and be fine!!!! I am so f'ing mad right now. He was such a ham and part of my family. I feel like I lost one of my kids.
It was so sudden and quick! Lord I hope he did not suffer or was in pain.
I should of stayed up with him last night!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

OMG I am so very sorry for your loss, my heart agonizes for you and your family. RIP Kane


----------



## ShakaZ (Nov 12, 2009)

Damn, Lil mama that's that hurt. I'm sooo sorry for ya'll's loss.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Hugs and prayers for you and your family!


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Oh man, I feel sooooooo sad. 

Sorry
8..(.....


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

Omg... I am so, so terribly sorry for your loss. I hadn't commented, but was following your Kane threads and it was really gratifying to see that he was beating the parvo. It must be especially hard on your family after being so encouraged by his seeming recovery.

I'm really sad for you and am tearing up as I write this. We lost our best friend last fall and still think about him and miss him every day.

If there is anything at all to take some small measure of comfort in maybe it is that he got to come home and die in his own home surrounded by the people he loved and who loved him best.

So sad...


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Thank you very much guys......

I am still waiting on the vet to call.
The vet tech told me that some dogs will seem to get better and then this happens. She said that is one of the reasons parvo is so deadly and unpredictable.
She said they have released a dog and in a weeks time it dies.
Like I told Blue Family we thought he was throwing up b/c he was trying to get use to eating again after going without for so long. We thought his stomach was just trying to get use to food again.

But thank you guys for all the kind words.

I


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

wow..so sorry to hear metalgirl. ...man thats tuff...Hope all is ok..RIP Kane


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

oh, I am so sorry  Poor Kane... *hugs* to you and your family.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Damn man, Im so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

im so....so sorry medal


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

I was excited he was fixin' to get better and then bam...DANG...I'm so sorry=...(


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow that just tears into me... Im sorry to hear about Kane.. You did everything the way you were supposed to, don't beat yourself up and know he is playing at the rainbow bridge. We're all here if you need someone to talk to.. RIP Kane.. You will be missed.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

sorry to hear... dont know what i'd do if i lost one of mine..


----------



## Tnnrx7 (Dec 27, 2009)

Very sorry to hear, it must have just been his time you did everything you could.

RIP Kane


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh my gosh, i can't believe this. I am soooooo heartbroken for you. 
RIP Kane


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

OMG I am so sorry! Sometimes complications can happen after parvo but my heart is breaking for you! We are here for you to support you through this, He will be missed but try and think about all the great times he had with you. Oh I am so sorry! RIP Kane


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I read this while sitting in my Dr's office and just cried.
I am so sorry for your loss. Like everyone said you did
everything you could for him and I know he knew you 
loved him dearly. Hugs to you and your girls ...


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

This is terrible news. I'm so sorry girl, I'm not even sure what more to say, I'm really speachless... You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm just in shock as I'm sure you are also. Sending prayers to you and your family. So sorry you have to go through this. Just remember the good times you had with him. RIP Kane.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh god hunnie I am soooo sorry.  This is just horrible.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh no I'm so sorry to hear.  Keep your head up girl lots of love and prayers coming your way. *hugs*


----------



## betsy09 (Jan 3, 2010)

Sorry for your loss.....


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

OMG. I am so sorry.
I wonder what it was that could have caused something to happen so quickly.
Nismo is sick so much off and on that I panick he's not going to make it every time.
I can't imagine how you feel.
My prayers are coming your way,
feel free to PM me if you want to talk about it at all.
I have lost two pitties so I know how it feels


----------



## sumo (Jan 25, 2010)

thats so sad.... keep your chin up.


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

Metalgirl, I thought about you, Kane, and your family often today. I hope you are all coping as best you can. When we lost Rufus I was really touched and comforted by all the people who sent cards and flowers and even left flowers on our doorstep.

I didn't know Kane and really don't know you but I share a small part of your pain and would like to share a small gesture of comfort like I received. It's only a photo of a flower from my garden but it's sent with sincere condolences. Be well.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

This is the worst way to log on this morning. I'm so sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## duece40sx (Dec 12, 2009)

im so sorry about what happened...RIP Kane


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I lost a female once like that. Some dogs just cant shake it. The virus can attack and depending on the circumstances it can go either way. Kane should have probably stayed on fluids and AB's for a few more days but hind sight is a pain in the butt.

Sorry for your loss.
angel


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

Very sorry to read this. You are in my thoughts. RIP sweet Kane. I too have a Kane....


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

so sorry for your loss its hard to lose a dog is a true family member.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Gimbler said:


> Metalgirl, I thought about you, Kane, and your family often today. I hope you are all coping as best you can. When we lost Rufus I was really touched and comforted by all the people who sent cards and flowers and even left flowers on our doorstep.
> 
> I didn't know Kane and really don't know you but I share a small part of your pain and would like to share a small gesture of comfort like I received. It's only a photo of a flower from my garden but it's sent with sincere condolences. Be well.


Thank you so much. I really appreciate it and the flower is beautiful!!


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Thank you guyd for all of your support.
It has been rough. We buried Kane under my weeping cherry tree!

The vet said that he could of just had to much damage on the inside and could not recover. He was really sick, but da*n I thought we were in the clear.
She said that this happens more than you know. One minute they seem like they will make a full recovery and then they die without warning.
Poor Tink yall she is just whining and looking for her buddy...breaks my heart.

I just feel like I lost one of my kids! Even though he had 4 legs instead of 2, he was still my friend. I am going to miss his goofy butt with all my heart!

*PLEASE, PLEASE PEOPLE MAKE SURE YOUR DOG HAS HIS SHOTS...ALL OF THEM!!!*
IF YOU BUY A PUP ASK FOR A SHOT RECORD, SOMETHING!!!


----------



## brandicookie (Feb 3, 2010)

aww im sorry =[ i feel so bad i keept checking the threads to see how he was doing. =[


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this.You and your family will be in my prayors.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this Metal! I've lost my share too and it never really gets better just easier to deal with the pain later on after time has past. You will always have your memories of him... My thoughts and prayers are with you.. If you just need someone to talk to I'm here.
-Jaida


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

:rain::rain:

I'm so sorry. My friend's husky puppy died from parvo... Her husband got it for her right before he went back to Iraq from leave. Sadly these things happen 

Poor lil Kane - RIP


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss!!!  When we lost Mako in such a similar way, I lost it. My husband and I reminisce over him constantly...I am so sorry to hear you lost your baby boy...


----------



## proline518 (Jan 9, 2010)

my dog Rosco just got done recovering from parvo because of my work i did not had time to bring him to the vet. I know how you feel,coming home to a empty house specially if hes the only dog . the emergency room told me i had two option 
treat him as a out patient or hospitalized him in a animal hospital until he was good to go home. I ended up Hospitalizing him for a week and a couple days. He went home on 3 different type of antibiotic's he was on for a hole month. after spending more than $1200.00
rosco recuperated and doing very good I save my dog from parvo. I all most lost my dog so i was starting to feel the pain .

did you hospitalized him or treated him as a outpatient ?

im sorry for kane ..R.I.P.


----------



## Jax'sMama (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm so sorry about your loss


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

dang. im sooo sorry.
my thoughts will be with you


----------



## pittybull01 (Dec 2, 2009)

sorry to hear that and my heart goes out to you and the family


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

so, so sorry, sorry i wasnt around last few days. my sincerest condolences.


----------



## Lvis (Mar 4, 2010)

sorry for the loss


----------

